# Ladue die off began



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Drove over 422 yesterday north end pretty open south still icy but holes all over. Noticed the gulls going crazy over shad I seen them pulling them from the holes close to shore looked like gizzard shad they were decent sized. I think I'm going to try for some walleye this week


----------



## surfnturf (Jan 28, 2014)

set-the-drag said:


> Drove over 422 yesterday north end pretty open south still icy but holes all over. Noticed the gulls going crazy over shad I seen them pulling them from the holes close to shore looked like gizzard shad they were decent sized. I think I'm going to try for some walleye this week


Hopefully all white perch


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

I wish but highly unlikely


----------



## djl (Sep 20, 2014)

surfnturf said:


> Hopefully all white perch[/QUOTE. Thumbs up !!!


----------



## Juice (Oct 10, 2017)

set-the-drag said:


> Drove over 422 yesterday north end pretty open south still icy but holes all over. Noticed the gulls going crazy over shad I seen them pulling them from the holes close to shore looked like gizzard shad they were decent sized. I think I'm going to try for some walleye this week



Are you referring to Ladue Reservoir?


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Yeah its the only ladue I'm aware of


----------



## Juice (Oct 10, 2017)

LOL you're saying there's walleye in there?


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Yeah they stock it. There is a bunch of white perch but there is walleye if you can find them you can do pretty good sometimes but like I said if you can find them. Haven't had much luck the last few years


----------



## Juice (Oct 10, 2017)

set-the-drag said:


> Yeah they stock it. There is a bunch of white perch but there is walleye if you can find them you can do pretty good sometimes but like I said if you can find them. Haven't had much luck the last few years


Wow. I never knew that... always done terrible there the past couple years. I live right near there... Thanks for the info! I'd love to know if they post anything about current or future stocking dates so I can take another try!


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Hey Berkshire, you going to give the spawn madness a shot?


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

They stock every 2 years. Your best chance of getting anything is within the next month or so they start coming on the causeway to spawn you can pretty much just walk up and down the causeway casting at night and catch them I've seen some guys limit out in a couple hours and some guys not catch anything otherwise they're very finicky and hard to catch out of that Lake for some reason I've been fishing it for about 15 years and I've never had year after year consistency


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

But just so you know if you're planning on going and casting during the Spawn action you better find a good spot and get there as soon as you possibly can before sundown because that whole damn Causeway gets packed full people I've tried to get at it off of boat just because there was so many people but it doesn't really work because there's a million Guys cast and so you can't even get close I've tried other spots on the lake too and that's the only spot that seems consistent with the walleye during the spawn


----------



## Juice (Oct 10, 2017)

Thanks a lot @set-the-drag I appreciate the info! I'm going to give it a try... what are you throwing? stickbaits, weight forward spinners, cranks?


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

3 mid October's ago after dark i was catfishing Northside of 422 bridge...and with my head lamp i saw numerous sets of glow eyes about 10 feet from rocks and a foot down. From what i can remember the eyes were a good 2 inches apart which leads to believe that they were good size walleyes. 

Don.


----------



## surfnturf (Jan 28, 2014)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> 3 mid October's ago after dark i was catfishing Northside of 422 bridge...and with my head lamp i saw numerous sets of glow eyes about 10 feet from rocks and a foot down. From what i can remember the eyes were a good 2 inches apart which leads to believe that they were good size walleyes.
> 
> Don.


Those were does hiding from the rutting bucks lol


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

set-the-drag said:


> Hey Berkshire, you going to give the spawn madness a shot?


I'd really like to....but I'm a CPA....so I'm chained to my desk until April 15th passes. It's hard for me to get on the water before May 1st....but the Fishhawk is ready to go this year. I wanted to be able to hit the break walls on Erie around May 15th for some Smallmouth Action.
Happy to meet you at LaDue or East Branch some time.
LaDue is finicky and not remotely consistent. I get skunked probably 1/3 times. But you can have very good days there if you're persistent.
The lake is always peaceful and serene though, save for the occasional gaggle of Kayakers.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> 3 mid October's ago after dark i was catfishing Northside of 422 bridge...and with my head lamp i saw numerous sets of glow eyes about 10 feet from rocks and a foot down. From what i can remember the eyes were a good 2 inches apart which leads to believe that they were good size walleyes.
> 
> Don.


I no b.s. seen 1 way over 30 I thought it was a pike at first but there eyes don't glow and I could clearly see its head and about crapped my pants when I saw it I have no doubt that ladue has a state record eye in there I have got multiple 31"ers from there


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

berkshirepresident said:


> I'd really like to....but I'm a CPA....so I'm chained to my desk until April 15th passes. It's hard for me to get on the water before May 1st....but the Fishhawk is ready to go this year. I wanted to be able to hit the break walls on Erie around May 15th for some Smallmouth Action.
> Happy to meet you at LaDue or East Branch some time.
> LaDue is finicky and not remotely consistent. I get skunked probably 1/3 times. But you can have very good days there if you're persistent.
> The lake is always peaceful and serene though, save for the occasional gaggle of Kayakers.


That's still a good time to get out I go a lot of crappien around then but more on skito than ladue. And don't knock the yakers! 90% dont fish and a good portion are some hot ladies! Can be very distracted trying to find some spring crappie when a bikini on a paddle board come by and says hello hahaha but I'm not complaining always puts a smile on my face


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

The Kayakers are totally cool. Don't get me wrong.
It's just somewhat hard to get around them at times when they're bunched together....like underneath 44 near where the Kayak rental place is now.
But yeah...there have been more than one or two pretty ladies on a paddle board lately....which is OK by me.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Don't really mind the kayaking...as I may be one here soon. Westbranch is bad last few years. One of the reasons I don't jug fish it anymore...that and the bass tournaments. 

Don


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

That's what I like about ladue its calm and peaceful no aholes flying around it makes things just so much nicer although the fishing sucks a lot of the time ive put in the work and have some production most of the time. Idk I just like being on the water and its close to home everything else is a bonus


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...now I have made my share of Ladon't jokes past few years...but I like the lake and it's challenging tries that it offers. Some of my biggest channels have come from there...lost a couple cats that were just STUPID big! I remember over 25 years ago when ladue had walleye tournaments. Love it when the wind blows from the east...you should see some of my notes while fishing with a east wind.

Don


----------



## surfnturf (Jan 28, 2014)

S


twistedcatfish1971 said:


> ...now I have made my share of Ladon't jokes past few years...but I like the lake and it's challenging tries that it offers. Some of my biggest channels have come from there...lost a couple cats that were just STUPID big! I remember over 25 years ago when ladue had walleye tournaments. Love it when the wind blows from the east...you should see some of my notes while fishing with a east wind.
> 
> Don


state record cat came out of there some years back


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

I know...meet the guy a few years back at the ix-center...tried to ask him a couple questions...but got a cold shoulder. No big deal ... next record is in there in my opinion.

Don


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Mark's bait n tackle has the picture. Ask to see the brown photo ablum...its amazing with the old photos that he has from ladue...let alone all north east Ohio lakes.

Don.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

My old man said back in the 70s someone caught the record pike there it was in the 40"+ range


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

You know something...pike in there don't get the credit. I have had a couple instances were out of the blue I thought I was at westbranch! Top water EXPLOSION and a peel of drag...snap! Go to the backroad <Auburn rd.> around now and especially October and shine a light down under the bridge...amazing at what you will see. Don't know if they are pike or grass pike...but there are alot of them.

...seen some big fish over there over 2 feet...which leads me to believe they are pike and not pickler...

Don.


----------



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

Don are you talking about under the bridge on 44?


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

No he's talking about auburn road the far west end of the lake there is a little ramp there its pretty shallow


----------



## Labman1127 (Jul 27, 2012)

There’s a surprising amount of 30” plus pike in ladue and some giant walleyes & cats. I grew up about a mile from the lake and in the mid 90’s it was an awesome walleye fishery. We would go down there just about every Sunday afternoon and catch 4-7 nice eater sized walleye (17”-22”) but everything has changed since the white perch took over that lake.

With that being said, the white perch represent a massive forage base for big pike and mega channel cats. I have no doubt the next state record channel cat will be pulled from ladue again.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Well said labman1127. 

Don.


----------



## Gene Z (Oct 10, 2015)

I'm hoping to be out on Ladue this weekend too. Hopefully I'll have my kayak out there on Sunday. I live about 2 miles west of there. Someday it would be nice to meet you some of you other locals who fish the lake.

I've never had luck with walleye, but I don't target them often either. As some of you have said already, Ladue has some great channel cats and pike. The couple walleye I've caught were nice walleye. But the gills and yellow perch all seem very small.

I do believe the white perch have become great forage for the pike and cats. But their presence is probably why the gills and yellow perch are so small. The white perch likely outcompete them for food.

As twisted said...the east winds seem to create some good days there. 

Hopefully I can find myself a nice pike this weekend!

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Back in the early 80s the gills were bigger and nice crappie and the walleye weren’t hard to get, then it went down when the white perch showed up, I read they are in east branch also.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

You can catch big fish of all species still you just have to put in time and be patient still haven't caught a good yellow belly there though


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

One thing you can always catch at LaDue: Blazin Bills when you're done fishing.
Just bring dry clothes and shoes to change into.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Or catch a buzz at the auburn in lol. I'm going to get my boat together and straighten out my gear this weekend and plan on giving it a go next week I have a pikey feeling


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Man, I was yakking there 15 years ago. You never saw another kayak out there. They rent them there now? Bikini girls on paddleboards?
It's been few years since I've been out there. Need to change that.
Got my folks' ol' boat fixed up - that boat's been fishing LaDue for over 40 years now! Lotsa great memories. Lotsa great fish stories.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Oh its a zoo some days with all the paddle and yaks but again more sight seakers than fishers I was kinda getting annoyed at first then it turned into hot chicks gleefully letting themselves get all tanned up and that's all good in my book


----------



## surfnturf (Jan 28, 2014)

Who remembers the green and white permit stickers?


----------



## Blackdawg (Dec 31, 2007)

"One thing you can always catch at LaDue: Blazin Bills when you're done fishing."
Who remembers when it was Pepoy's Bountiful Orchard? I swear I'd pay top dollar for old man Pepoy's barbecue sauce recipe he used to slather on those charcoal cooked ribs he used to do there!!! That was always a Sunday afternoon stop for us. And of course we'd always have to visit old Ray Cross at Ray's bait and Tackle whenever we visited LaDue. How about Corny's for a greasy cheeseburger? Anyone remember them caddy corner from the Auburn Inn. I'm talking ancient history now!


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Had those plus I had the hunting permits back then. Imagine now if Akron had the boating permits now how much money they could generate to fix up the ramps and roadway. But now in a lease with the ODNR that won’t happen. And by not allowing gas motors there’s no tax money from it to put in a nice ramp. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

I prefer no gas motor to be honest it keeps a bunch away


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Man, the memories. Still have a LaDue permit sticker on my kayak.
And old man Ray - tried for years to get him to sell me the mint white Corvair he used to have parked out back when I was around 16!
Even camped at the old campground there a few times.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Blackdawg said:


> "One thing you can always catch at LaDue: Blazin Bills when you're done fishing."
> Who remembers when it was Pepoy's Bountiful Orchard? I swear I'd pay top dollar for old man Pepoy's barbecue sauce recipe he used to slather on those charcoal cooked ribs he used to do there!!! That was always a Sunday afternoon stop for us. And of course we'd always have to visit old Ray Cross at Ray's bait and Tackle whenever we visited LaDue. How about Corny's for a greasy cheeseburger? Anyone remember them caddy corner from the Auburn Inn. I'm talking ancient history now!


Cornys was the place to stop after a day of rabbit hunting. A bowl of chili and or a burger with a cold PBR,3.2 of course. If I remember correctly his mother did the cooking I think. Memories.LOL LOL Late 60's,early 70's.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

set-the-drag said:


> I prefer no gas motor to be honest it keeps a bunch of a holes away


For sure it would b a zoo with gas engines, fine the way it is. Yeah ole rays bait nice guy, he had carp bow fishing contests, I got the most carp and got beat out on the biggest, he would take them to Cleveland and either give away or sold them. Good times.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## One stop fishing shop (Jan 30, 2019)

Hey guys we have all the baits in stock that the eyes in Ladue like. Come see us at 11799 Washington street Chagrin Falls. Right on 44 off 422.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

If I remember correctly..east side if main lake..14 fow...hotntots...worked all spring...the submerged point that jutted out almost to the pump house by the damn on the east side... dynamite spot...mid lake hump just off north side of island out in the middle..tough to find but great spit for drifting if you had a good wind...weed bed out in front if the riprap point off west side going twords the dam...and bass fishing?? Well not that you were allowed but that canal way back off just north from 44 that went all the way back to the emergency spillway....ya so IDK what's back there.. safe to say I spent some time on that lake in my early days.

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Not bad my good man.... Not bad it's hard to fing the gems but they are around


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

One stop fishing shop said:


> Hey guys we have all the baits in stock that the eyes in Ladue like. Come see us at 11799 Washington street Chagrin Falls. Right on 44 off 422.


Are you across the street from the Auburn Inn?


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

surfnturf said:


> Who remembers the green and white permit stickers?


I do

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

One stop fishing shop said:


> Hey guys we have all the baits in stock that the eyes in Ladue like. Come see us at 11799 Washington street Chagrin Falls. Right on 44 off 422.





berkshirepresident said:


> Are you across the street from the Auburn Inn?


yes he is, and he gives great minnow counts, every time.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Weather doesn't look to conducive for fishing through the rest of the week. But if it wind settles I'll be going out


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

BigDaddy300 said:


> I do
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Couldn't quickly find a green and white one.....


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Anybody drive down 44? I think I might pop out there after work tomorrow if the ramp and at least a portion of the lake


----------



## lunder (Aug 23, 2005)

set-the-drag said:


> Anybody drive down 44? I think I might pop out there after work tomorrow if the ramp and at least a portion of the lake


Still iced in yesterday afternoon off 44.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm going to drive out later now that I'll be able to


----------



## Gene Z (Oct 10, 2015)

Ladue ice report

Boathouse-the ramp is clear. It looks clear from the ramp due east and south to the causeway. Still a lot of ice from the island and north. And south of 422 is all locked up by ice.

44-the ramp is still locked in by ice. The east side of 44 there is some open water.

Auburn rd - the creek channel is open, but ice along both shores.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks gene appreciate the update


----------



## surfnturf (Jan 28, 2014)

Gene Z said:


> Ladue ice report
> 
> Boathouse-the ramp is clear. It looks clear from the ramp due east and south to the causeway. Still a lot of ice from the island and north. And south of 422 is all locked up by ice.
> 
> ...


Nice report gene


----------



## surfnturf (Jan 28, 2014)

Looks like a honey “do” weekend 
To pay our “dues”


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

berkshirepresident said:


> Couldn't quickly find a green and white one.....
> 
> View attachment 296847


I think the last one i had to buy was orange and white. Have to look at the back of the little boat. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## One stop fishing shop (Jan 30, 2019)

berkshirepresident said:


> Are you across the street from the Auburn Inn?


Yes!


----------



## One stop fishing shop (Jan 30, 2019)

Yes we are


berkshirepresident said:


> Are you across the street from the Auburn Inn?[/QUOTE


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

creekcrawler said:


> Man, the memories. Still have a LaDue permit sticker on my kayak.
> And old man Ray - tried for years to get him to sell me the mint white Corvair he used to have parked out back when I was around 16!
> Even camped at the old campground there a few times.


Ray & his wife were good people. Used to buy flats of crawlers from them for our Canada trips. I still have the old Ladue permits on my 1975 12ft. smokercraft. We also camped there when it was open. Great bass & crappie fishing back then!


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Anybody et eyes on the 44 ramp? Last week the lake was locked west of 44. Trying to get out likely tomorrow


----------



## Gene Z (Oct 10, 2015)

The 44 ramp was all clear on Sunday. I haven't been by it yesterday or today, but I don't think it has been cold enough that it would have froze over again.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm actually going to go screw around at the bridge till dark trucks in the shop so no boat puller


----------



## dubois (Apr 1, 2014)

44 bridge ramp frozen this morning, no boat access.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Was there this afternoon it was wide open. Went under the bridge only got a bunch of perch nothing to big


----------



## BadgerYaker (Jul 27, 2019)

Gene Z said:


> I'm hoping to be out on Ladue this weekend too. Hopefully I'll have my kayak out there on Sunday. I live about 2 miles west of there. Someday it would be nice to meet you some of you other locals who fish the lake.
> 
> I've never had luck with walleye, but I don't target them often either. As some of you have said already, Ladue has some great channel cats and pike. The couple walleye I've caught were nice walleye. But the gills and yellow perch all seem very small.
> 
> ...



I live in Macedonia but grew up in bainbridge.

I fish ladue semi often out of my kayak. Hit me up sometime. I mostly bass fish. Sometimes I target crappie and perch.

I caught my biggest non lake Erie eye out of there which was 28 inches about 100 yards from the main boat ramp in 12 feet if water with a lipless.

Thought I snagged a stump.

I am more than wanting to get on some pike


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

while we're reviving an old thread, has the kayak rental guy been there this Summer? off 44 ramp last year......


----------



## BadgerYaker (Jul 27, 2019)

berkshirepresident said:


> while we're reviving an old thread, has the kayak rental guy been there this Summer? off 44 ramp last year......


Yes been there every weekend I've been there


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks Yaker!

I presume you're launching from 44 then. I haven't been to LaDue at all....sadly. Can I launch my Fishhawk from that ramp or is the water still high enough to make that a bad idea?


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

The yak guy is at 44 ramp every day and the boat house is renting off Washington ramp


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Badgeryaker - Any yellow perch? Waaaaay back when (almost 40 years?) - The folks would take us out there and we'd always get a basket of good eaters.


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

berkshirepresident said:


> Thanks Yaker!
> 
> I presume you're launching from 44 then. I haven't been to LaDue at all....sadly. Can I launch my Fishhawk from that ramp or is the water still high enough to make that a bad idea?


Drove by last weekend and it looked like they pulled the plug on the lake....Water level has dropped very quickly over the last week


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Drove over yesterday it's still higher than has been in years usually it's a oversized river by now. Still above normal summer pool hopefully it stays that height


----------



## BadgerYaker (Jul 27, 2019)

creekcrawler said:


> Badgeryaker - Any yellow perch? Waaaaay back when (almost 40 years?) - The folks would take us out there and we'd always get a basket of good eaters.



Some Yellow perch are there. Nothing Lake Erie sized, but I caught a few that I would eat, but I let them back.

Mostly white perch as everyone knows.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Good to know there's still a few out there. Been trying to get out here for a relaxing evening,
haven't been there in a few years.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Going over a few years of note keeping and found that I've recorded atleast 2 walleye caught from ladue right at 28". Some from here on OGF and some from friends. Place gets alot negative feed...and should nowadays with the white perch and all...among other things. But good lake with decent pike big channel cats and bass. 24 years ago I rented a boat/trolling motor and just past under the 422 bridge and a guy was running about 25 yards off shore fishing from front of boat...as I past him I saw him catch 3 walleye. All about 15" to 18"
...he was heading from east to west along shore line.

...10/13/14 I was shore fishing point on south side of 422 bridge. Caught a 9.6 lb channel cat...a little later after dark I saw the EYES with my head lamp...wind was from the east and blowing good with some chop as it hit shore. Walleye 10 feet out and a foot under surface...crazy it was.

Don.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> ..crazy it was.


That is neat.

I've have seen some real cool/weird/interesting things happens out there.


----------

